

Scaling the Manhattan Project - ian
http://soundboy.tumblr.com/post/23930265694/scaling-the-manhattan-project

======
33a
It's a noble idea, but doing _big_ science is really expensive (take the LHC
or the Manhattan project for example). Stuff like software development of
mathematical research is nice because you have pretty much 0 material cost,
but it is really the exception and not the rule.

How would you go about doing brain cancer research without conducting the many
and necessarily costly experiments (not to mention the oversight and legal
support required)?

Frankly, I've yet to hear a credible answer to these issues. It seems that the
best you can really do is try to raise awareness (nebulous and often
ineffective as that is) and try to support existing research teams. Or if you
are extremely wealthy, you can just fund your own lab to work on whatever you
think is important...

